# Choosing a clinic....headache!



## stefi (May 23, 2011)

Evening all! DH and I have started the process of looking for a clinic for DEIVF.....
  After much research over the past couple of days, I have a short list of clinics. I keep changing my mind between them. Not mentioning specific ones at this stage but I was wondering why there is such an enormous price difference between clinics. For example 7500 euros in Spain v 4500 euros( including accommodation) in Cyprus? 
  Are they doing more tests on donors in Spain, nothing obvious in all the literature? Or is it that the overheads are just more expensive in Spain? Are corners being cut in Cyprus? If the bottom line is that you are getting the same treatment then it looks like a no brainer. Success rates look comparable between these clinics. Any thoughts or experiences?
    
Ta!x


----------



## malaikaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Stefi,

I know exactly what you mean. DH and I are also looking into IVF/ICSI but with OE. We cant decide between Jinemed or Anadolu Medical Centre both in Istanbul, Turkey. However after reading boards we are now also looking at Serum Greece...gosh talk about confused.com i never reasiled it could be so overwhelming!!

Anyway I would suggest perhaps you post your question in the Cyprus forum as there are a lot members who have gone for DEIVF there and perhaps will be able to shed some light on the clinics there.

All the best hon!


----------

